# Non so esattamente cosa spinga due persone a legarsi.



## lunaiena (27 Settembre 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=292216937459562&set=a.292216930792896.89064.131709923510265&type=1&ref=nf 
Forse la sintonia, forse le risate, forse le parole. Probabilmente l’incominciare a condividere qualcosa in più, a parlare un pò di sé, a scoprire pian piano quel che il cuore cela. Imparare a volersi bene,ad accettarsi per i difetti, i pregi, per le arrabbiature e le battute. O forse accade perchè doveva accadere. Perché le anime son destinate a trovarsi, prima o poi.....
                                            Coelho


----------

